# Houston digital signal on Ch. 38



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Since yesterday, I have been picking up a signal that my 6000 won't lock in on. It is on WB39's assigned digital channel of 38.

Anybody else in the Houston area able to lock in or even detect this signal?

Hopfully this is the beginning of digital TV service for the local WB affiliate.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

FYI, as of tonight, I can lock onto this channel and WB 39 programming is available. Houston viewers, reprogram your receivers for this channel!

I just have to verify that HD programming when it is supposed to be available (Smallville & Everwood).


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fv3 _
> *I have not personally verified this, but I am hearing rumors (and TitanTV actually shows it) that KFTH-DT (Telefutura, a Spanish language network) is up on channel 38. (Their analog is 67.)
> 
> If so, that means there are now 8 digital stations in Houston, with 9 to come.
> ...


Ch. 38 is KHWB (Houston WB affiliate). Watch Smallville in HD on it this week and it was in english :lol: .

For Houston area channel asignments, check out http://100kwatts.tmi.net/tv/HOU.html


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Yup, SD spanish programming on Ch. 36


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm just happy that all of the stations that will actually have HD programming are available!


----------

